# The San Antonio Spurs



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow, I was just looking at the Spurs' roster, and this team has their main players locked for another 5 years.

Tim Duncan: 5 years.

Manu Ginobli: 5 years.

Tony Parker: 6 years.

Rasho Nesterovic: 4 years.

Malik Rose: 4 years.

Brent Barry: 3 years.

Talk about a Dynasty. The Spurs are going to be championship contenders for another 4-5 years. I'm sure Duncan will get another extension too. 

Plus, all their guys are pretty damn young and are still improving. 

Wow...I wish I was a Spurs fan.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Too bad...never like Spurs...

And I like Bulls only because of Pippen. LOL

Jimmy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

damn...if there is no major injury, that GM did a damn good job.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

The Spurs are the kind of team that will win a few championships (I think at least 1 more), but I don't see them putting together a string of 2 or 3 in a row. They're just not that kind of dynasty. More like the Celts of the 80s. Getting titles every now and then but always a great team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If they keep finding late-round picks like Parker, Beno, Scola, and Manu, this team will be a dynasty going into the future. 


I don't know if the Spurs have that "killer instinct" to run off 2-3 titles in a row. Probably not. But they should at least remain as competitive as they have been since Pop has been coach.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm a San Antonian


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I think they could got back to back at least once. But they will win some more championshipSSSSSS....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's a fun time to be a Spurs fan, that's for sure.
Winning, a taste that I have starved for during since I became a Raptors fan. 
:uhoh:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It's funny that they've been so good for so long, you kind of just expect them to get old and fade away the same way you expect it to happen to the Wolves and Kings within the next couple years, but it ain't gonna happen. They're going to be at the top of the league for a very long time.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The team management is awesome. I wish the Sixers had Spurs like management. Great franchise.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes the Spurs will be contenders and probably win a few NBA championships in the next 5 years.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

BAsically, the Spurs jumped on that international pipeline and knew how to fill in the other role players.

Now that the international crowd gets more attention it's harder to score those late round hits, BUT then you see an Ariza or Carlos Boozer and you see that it can still happen.

I'm hoping Monia and/or Khryapa do the same for the Blazers.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm just hoping the Spurs manage to sign Devin Brown, who's contract runs out after this season. If they manage to lock him up long term, the Spurs backcourt is pretty much set for a long time with Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, Beno Udrih, Devin Brown and then Barry for 3 more years.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> BAsically, the Spurs jumped on that international pipeline and knew how to fill in the other role players.
> 
> Now that the international crowd gets more attention it's harder to score those late round hits, BUT then you see an Ariza or Carlos Boozer and you see that it can still happen.
> ...


Boozer is from USA... yes Alaska is apart of the 50 states.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I doubt the Spurs or any other team in the NBA could be called a dynasty in the near future.

There are some teams in the West (or the league) with a brighter future than San Antonio. I expect San Antonio's window to be shut in 3 years.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> Boozer is from USA... yes Alaska is apart of the 50 states.


I am fully aware of that, my friend.

I was talking about both international pipeline and late-round finds, in general.

So Boozer is still part of the discussion if we're talking finding players in the latter part of the draft.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> There are some teams in the West (or the league) with a brighter future than San Antonio. I expect San Antonio's window to be shut in 3 years.


I think it's safe to say that as long as the Spurs have Tim Duncan, they will remain a competitive threat in the West, if not the league. Add that Parker, Rasho and Manu will still be there in 3 years and possible even players like Scola and Udrih, I don't see how you can honestly say the Spurs window closes in 3 years.


----------



## doctor_darko (Sep 29, 2004)

Amareca said:

<i>I doubt the Spurs or any other team in the NBA could be called a dynasty in the near future.

There are some teams in the West (or the league) with a brighter future than San Antonio. I expect San Antonio's window to be shut in 3 years.</i>

I disagree. They've got Tim Duncan, good coach, and above all, great management! Plus their core players have been signed for the next 4-5 years. And apart from Bowen, they're a pretty young team, which can only get better.

And yes, Suns are in good shape too, at the moment  However, I'm not sure if they have good enough management to make themselves a strong team for an extend period of time. Spurs certainly do!

Cheers


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I doubt the Spurs or any other team in the NBA could be called a dynasty in the near future.
> 
> There are some teams in the West (or the league) with a brighter future than San Antonio. I expect San Antonio's window to be shut in 3 years.


Why? Duncan will only be 31, there is no reason why he shouldn't put up similar production to what he's doing now. Ginobili will be 30, and Parker will be approaching his prime at 25. Then guys like Nesterovic will be 31, and Bowen/Barry should still be able to contribute at 36. Just because there is an obsession of youth these days doesnt mean players are obsolete one they hit 30.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> There are some teams in the West (or the league) with a brighter future than San Antonio.


Who, specifically?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Who, specifically?


Do you really need to ask?


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> If they keep finding late-round picks like Parker, Beno, Scola, and Manu, this team will be a dynasty going into the future.


Their scouting/drafting of international talent is truly insane. (Don't forget, they selected Barbosa then dealt him to the Suns.) Of the four you mentioned, plus LB, three were 28th picks, a 55 and a 57. There are teams you could give a top ten pick every year and they couldn't find that much talent in a six year period. 

Amazing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really need to ask?


:rofl:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Who, specifically?


Suns, Jazz, Rockets, Magic to name some.

Suns are the youngest team in the league already and own a just top 3 protected Bulls pick and top 1 next year.
Utah is the 2nd youngest team.

Thing is you called them a dynasty. To be a dynasty you have to be clearly better than anyone else and the Spurs are not. Three of their 4 most important players will be over 30 in 3 years and declining.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kawika</b>!
> 
> 
> Their scouting/drafting of international talent is truly insane. (Don't forget, they selected Barbosa then dealt him to the Suns.) Of the four you mentioned, plus LB, three were 28th picks, a 55 and a 57. There are teams you could give a top ten pick every year and they couldn't find that much talent in a six year period.
> ...


You are trying to give the Spurs credit for drafting Barbosa (for the Suns)?

LOL


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Actually, I should've given credit to the German National Soccer Team who would've won every World Cup ever played if it wasn't for the refs, right?  




Oops. Answering you in the wrong forum. It's kinda hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't doubt Spurs to win consecutive titles, however, I'll be disappointed if Spurs don't win 2005 championship.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Roma-

I think it'll be more likely that we see even more late round gems coming out of nowhere. 

it used to be the talent pool was a relatively level playing field, drawn from a single source: college. yeah, some divisions are better than others, but a guy scoring 28 ppg on any Division 1 team was probably pretty good and a likely NBA prospect. you had to adjust a little bit for experience (Fresh/Soph/Jr/Sr), but that was about it. 

scouts had a lot of facts to go on, and as a result drafts were generally pretty accurate to talent level. 

now the NBA is drawing from three entirely different talent pools: College, International and High School. 

how do you compare the apple of a 20/10 college junior to the orange of a 38/15 High School senior? 

how do you compare a 20 year old Russian who has played pro ball since 15 to an athletic freak like Amare Stoudemire, who'd played only two years of high school basketball? 

and you could easily argue "International" is way too simplified--will a guy who dominates in Argentina be as good as a Euro guy who plays for a pass-first team? 

nope, it's only going to get harder and harder for scouts to evaluate the different types of talent. Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry, Zach Randolph, Amare Stoudemire, Manu Ginobili--all these guys are proof that NBA teams are really scrambling to evaluate entirely different kinds of players, and are constantly screwing up. 

given the Spurs' track record, I see no reason to doubt that they're going to continue to pluck out Parker-type pearls indefinitely.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Suns, Jazz, Rockets, Magic to name some.
> 
> Suns are the youngest team in the league already and own a just top 3 protected Bulls pick and top 1 next year.
> ...


Steve Nash is already 30, so he is declining too right? Suns will take a huge hit when they lose him. Those teams have good futures, but the Spurs easily have the best future of these teams. 

Spurs are easily the best team in the league right now, and their four best players are 28 and under, and locked up in long term contracts for a long time. The key is, they have a formula that works and has already won them titles, and top of that they are young. All these other teams like the Jazz and Suns are young with talent, but they haven't been there, and they have a long ways to go before they're winning titles. Spurs will be right there competing for the trophy for the next 5-7 years, and will probably win atleast a few.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Spurs aren't young.

Btw, first George Karl called the Suns the best team in the league and last week Lebron James said the Suns are by far the best team in the league so far.

Spurs are the favorites to win it all. But it won't be easy and they are definately not a lock.


----------

